# My system



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Although it's subject to change this is my current system. I've had the front speakers more than 15 years, the rears more than ten. So change although inevitable will not include the speakers unless I can obtain a pair of Acoustat Spectra 44's

ARC SP9 MKIII preamp
VPI HW19jr brought to full HW-19 specs (no springs, sorbothane puck suspension) with SDS
Rega RB300 with Incognito wiring, new weight, stub and VTA adjuster
Marcof PPA1 head amp
Shure, Sumiko, Ortofon cartridges (using Blackberry)
Marantz CD63SE CD (modified with tube outputs)
MSB DtoA Full Nelson version with all options including up and over sampling.
Yamaha DVD S1800 SACD/DVD-A player 
Accuphase T101 tuner
Nakamichi LX-3, ZX-7, Teac V-7010 Cassette 
Lexicon MC8 surround processor

Speakers:
2 12" Transmission Line Subs (PASS DIY El-Pipe-O)
1pr Acoustat Spectra 22 ESL's (fronts)
1pr Acoustat Model 1 ESL's/SPW-1 Woofer (rears) 


Power for front speakers:
2 radically modified Dynaco MK3's (Only original transformers) Hammond chassis, DIY input/driver boards w/ high quality parts, Ceramic tube sockets, WBT hardware, IEC connectors. These drive my front ESL's
1 Behringer CX-2310 crossover
2 Crown XLS402. One each driving the dual voice coil woofers in the 2 x 12" transmission line subs.

Power for rear speakers
2 modified Adcom GFA-545 (all caps and resistors replaced with Vishay/Holco resistors and Wonder/Mundorf capacitors, torroidal transformers, doubled power supply capacitance, WBT hardware and IEC connectors. These drive my rear ESL's (1 GFA-545) and SPW-1 woofer cabinet (1 GFA-545).
1 Paradigm X-30 crossover

DH Labs BL-1 interconnects and DH Labs Q-10 Signature speaker cables are used for all wires and cables.

This is all in a dedicated acoustically treated room. this room used to be my dining and living rooms. I knocked down a wall to make one large room. I have bass traps, abfusors, diffusors and other wall and floor treatments.

I have no center channel speaker. Four large ESL's and three sub woofer containers is enough. Phantom mode works well enough. This system has been slowly evolving since 1967. that's when I bought my first piece of gear. It was a Fisher KX-90 amplifier in kit form.

When I get a digital camera I'll post pictures.


----------

